# Sony Cyber Shot Error Message "C:13:01"



## ron72 (Jan 22, 2006)

I own a Sony Cyber Shot 3.2. When I turn it on I receive the following error message on a blue screen:

"Memory Stick Error", "C:13:01".

I tried using the memory stick in a Sony PC at Best Buy and the memory stick is fine. All the images I had stored on the stick appeared and the PC accepted the stick with no problem.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## rrlr420 (Sep 26, 2004)

had the same error on one of our cameras. tried the PC format, changing disks, etc.. no luck. Then I just bent those two tabs about a millimeter down and whalla, camera works again. The tabs appear to be the guides that allow the disk to come in. I just used a small screwdriver and just bent them in a little closer, not much. The error is gone. Can't believe bending the tabs did it but it did.


----------



## ron72 (Jan 22, 2006)

Are the two tabs you are talking about on the camera, in the slot where the memory stick goes? It sounds like it. I will take a look tonight after work. Hope it works. I'll owe ya! Ron


----------



## UnkaBunka (Jun 28, 2008)

Didn't even have to bend tabs - just 'wiggled' stick in and vola!


----------

